# What is the prodecure of growing own marijuana?



## SherriJamison (Nov 8, 2018)

What is the prodecure of growing own marijuana?


----------



## projectinfo (Nov 8, 2018)

SherriJamison said:


> What is the prodecure of growing own marijuana?


 Step one , find google . 

Step two Type that into it.

Step three read for three months. Minimum

Step 4 start one plant


----------



## gold01ca (Nov 8, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> Step one , find google .
> 
> Step two Type that into it.
> 
> ...


there you go!


----------



## samuelwhite2050 (Nov 27, 2018)

SherriJamison said:


> What is the prodecure of growing own marijuana?



I like your answer! COOL!
And my advice is to water it with beer.


----------



## Papasmurf99 (Nov 27, 2018)

Take a shit on ya soil.


----------



## DemonTrich (Dec 2, 2018)

Cherry fago will make the buds taste like cherry soda


----------



## mbajohn1990 (Dec 5, 2018)

Fertilize your plants with used motor oil


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 5, 2018)

Mine prefer Dr. Pepper and green skittles.


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 5, 2018)

The real trick is play 60's surf guitar music 24/7 for best results!


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 5, 2018)

You need magic beans dude. Google that!


----------



## wizard cabbage (Dec 5, 2018)

You need better questions


----------



## primobozo (Jan 13, 2019)

Start with quality seed's, get good soil and nutrients for marijuana. If you are going to grow indoors, you should be ready to fork out a lot of money for lights, this is super important, maybe the most important part of the process. If you are growing outdoors, be ready for disappointment on many levels until you get it right. Go online and read anything you can find on growing it. Keep at it and don't give up.


Good luck with your grow.


----------

